

Perseverance Won’t Make You Successful (But without It You Won’t Get Anywhere) - makwarth
https://www.ezeep.com/blog/perseverance/

======
joeldidit
I've always thought that perseverance alone wasn't enough. Perseverance is
simply something that's often missing from the equation. That is, someone
figured out a winning formula, but didn't stick to implementing it long enough
for it to pay off. If you don't have the winning formula, and do nothing other
than persevere, then you are hoping to get lucky, not guaranteeing yourself
success.

